# Female Syrian Hamster - Torbay, Devon



## LucySamantha (Oct 5, 2013)

I am looking for a new home for my female syrian hamster as i am no longer able to give her the time she deserves due to dreaded work commitments. Willow is 10 weeks old and believe she is sable banded. Willow is a little jumpy and needs taming but she is a very sweet little girl who needs experienced owners. Has no medical issues.

Please get in touch if you can provide a forever loving home for her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

If anyone is interested in this little hamster, Im near by this weekend and can get it to Dorset or Bristol.


----------



## LucySamantha (Oct 5, 2013)

She has now found her forever home.


----------

